# Todd Jarrett On How to Shoot a Pistol



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Not a bad video. I love watching this guy.

He's Para Ordnance Celebrity endorsement:

Todd Jarrett has been a dominant force in practical shooting in the United States for the past decade. This soft spoken southern gentleman makes legends quiver in their holsters when he approaches the shooting line.

Then as he burns down the field course shooting "A"s faster than they can imagine with his tuned Para pistol they shake their heads and wonder what to do next.

Todd has won nine US National Titles, and over 60 area and state championships. He has been a member of the United States Practical Shooting Association (USPSA) "Gold Team" since 1990. He has competed internationally since 1992 and held the International Confederation's (IPSC) World Champion title from 1996 to 1999.

He is the only USPSA Triple Crown winner, the first Grand Master to have won National Championships in all four USPSA handgun divisions, in addition to being a three-time Steel Master in World Speed Shooting competition.

A true champion, Todd loves to share his winning knowledge with others. He has designed two single-action Para pistols for practical shooting so you too can have the Para winning edge.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

He is one of the best there has ever been. I like him a lot myself.:smt023


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*Todd Jarrett video*

As a firearms instructor goes...Todd Jarrett is an abysmal failure..!!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

1911 driver said:


> As a firearms instructor goes...Todd Jarrett is an abysmal failure..!!


Care to elaborate on why you say that?


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

More fun with Todd













I just love steel targets!


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

1911 driver said:


> As a firearms instructor goes...Todd Jarrett is an abysmal failure..!!


Is it because he doesn't do the Weaver stance?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've personally seen Todd Jarrett lecture on pistol shooting technique three times. He was able to pass on knowledge quite effectively. I certainly don't think he's a "failure," unless one is not willing to listen.

And the man can _shoot_.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

submoa said:


> More fun with Todd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was awsome! Now I've got to find someplace to let me practice shooting a .50 while laying on top of a bus!! :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:watching: This should be interesting.:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> And the man can _shoot_.


And he's got a great name! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm not personally familiar with the gentleman so I'm just going by the vids. I would really like to take a lesson from that guy. From what I could tell he's concise, to the point, easy to understand and very communicative to his students. I got alot out of the short video presentations.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you notice in those videos how he seems to fire before the gun comes up to his eyes? It could be an optical illusion but he seems to take the first shot so fast that he does not have to aim. Just watching him is amazing.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> Did you notice in those videos how he seems to fire before the gun comes up to his eyes? It could be an optical illusion but he seems to take the first shot so fast that he does not have to aim. Just watching him is amazing.


I would swear he is doing some point shooting with at least his first shot. I couldn't do half that good with 8 times the time. That's insane quick. It looks to me like he's using some pretty light loads. I can't rack my slide with two fingers the way he does. Looks like a really light recoil spring. I see I need to make some more adjustments to my grip. I've worked a bit with that hold but I don't seem to make as solid a contact with the beavertail as I'd like. It may have to do with the amount of range of movement I have or lack with my right thumb. I have a hard time getting a good rest on the safety. It may come down to stretching out the range of my thumb till it's comfortable. I'll watch that first video a bunch and break down the mechanics. I'll getter done!

*LORD THAT'S STUPID QUICK!*


----------

